# Something a little different - 2.5 in a Lotus Elise!



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*2.5 Turbo Lotus Exige S1 BUILD!*

I thought I'd post a few pics up of my project. I bought a 2.5 test engine from a friend nearly a year ago with the intention of fitting it to my S1 Elise. I've been pondering over whether it would actually fit and last night I confirmed its possible (although I need to make some modifications before it can sit in its final position). Just for your information the 2.5l is only available in the UK as the turbo setup in the TTRS and RS3. This is a test engine based on the version you guys have in your cars but I have every intension of turbo'ing it. Anyway there's a long road ahead but thought you guys might be interested...

Some pics of the install -

Getting the old engine out..




















Elise engine out... 2.5 waiting to go in..











2.5 stripped to a long block...











02M box fitted...











...and in place, roughly, for now..











... the exterior (needs a bit of work!)


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome :thumbup::thumbup:

I am definitely in for updates.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Niiiice! Can't wait to see how this one goes. Props to you sir for going with the 2.5L for your project :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

opcorn:

loving this.

using the 02M to make it a RWD mid engine, or an awd?

either way, its awesome... and i may have a new dream car...


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

oh my...very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool. In for more cool stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Coolest thing I've seen all day, in for more :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh my god. So much love for this. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

:beer::beer: sub'd :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks all. I'm afraid it’s going to be slow progress. Next steps are to pull the engine out, swap out all the old rusty S1 Rover suspension/wishbones for S2 Toyota equivalents. I have a certain set of wheels in mind, which might require some custom hub flanges. Then I can make the required modifications I need in order to get the engine into place (its currently hitting the lower wishbones and engine subframe). Probably at this point I will concentrate on the S1 Exige motorsport body as it’ll make a mess, before starting on the engine. Hopefully there might be a few more turbo parts available by then (cough cough Integrated Engineering!!!). 




thygreyt said:


> opcorn:
> 
> loving this.
> 
> ...


 thygreyt - Yes.. Sorry.. Fwd being its OEM factory position but in the Elise it will be RWD mid engine. I think I'll be trying to track down a Seat Leon 6spd gearbox to use but I might look at the younger mk5/6/7 Golfs as options (the test mule in the pics is a cheap $30 broken box off ebay). I've been out of the VW game for a little while so I have no idea at this point what other VAG cars use. One thing is for sure it needs to be able to handle a healthy 500bhp+


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

:thumbup: subscribed to this, looks awesome.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

In for the awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

2002-2008 - 340bhp 1.8T AWD Corrado. Sold 
2008 - Exige S2. Sold 
2008 - 1.8T 350bhp fwd Corrado. Sold. 
2009 - R32 280bhp fwd Corrado. Sold 
2012 - S1 Elise/exige project.. Think rabbit 2.5 turbo in a 750kg car! 

Did anyone else notice this? It's one of the coolest sigs EVAR! Basically ever car you've had seems to have been super dope. Just sayin.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

lessthanalex said:


> 2002-2008 - 340bhp 1.8T AWD Corrado. Sold
> 2008 - Exige S2. Sold
> 2008 - 1.8T 350bhp fwd Corrado. Sold.
> 2009 - R32 280bhp fwd Corrado. Sold
> ...


 
What can I say.. I've been very fortunate! This project is a keeper though.  

Should have some small updates at the end of the week with any luck.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Small update. 

Managed to get a bit of time tonight to unbolt the engine subframe and wishbones etc in order to trial fit the engine/g'box again but this time placing it lower and further back. Its now closer to where it needs to end up. The ideal position would allow the driveshafts to lineup perfectly straight, however this is going to be tricky to achieve for various reasons. Unfortunately lotus didn't design the car to have a 5cyl engine and bulky 6spd gearbox in the back therefore the clearances are very close if not touching in a few places, unsurprisingly. The sump might be a bit low. The lower wishbones will both need modifying to clear this setup etc etc... Nothing that can't be resolved with any luck. I can get the gearbox output flanges close to lining up with the hubs but I reckon with a few small changes it can be improved on. I'm looking for the best compromise I can. There will be a bit of an angle on the shafts, but it should be ok. The honda and 1.8t boys run a bit of driveshaft angle over factory positions. Anyway some pics below..enjoy. 

Engine subframe off.. 











2.5L Engine back in.. 




















Clearances! 











Should have enough room behind the bulkhead..


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

This thread makes me happy in ways that are somewhat confusing and concerning to me.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Good seeing work on this. opcorn: 


Those are some tight tolerances. Will you be hard mounting the motor?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

mldouthi said:


> Good seeing work on this. opcorn:
> 
> 
> Those are some tight tolerances. Will you be hard mounting the motor?


 Its over exaggerated a little as the setup is hanging on the engine hoist and was resting up against the gearbox/chassis. It should be fine when actually mounted. I will run polyurethane engine/gearbox mounts of some description with a lower 'dogbone' esk mount to minimise the forward/backwards motion. Should be ok


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

one of my favorite cars....and one of my favorti vw motors...wish i had this project! cool stuff


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Small update. 

I managed to get hold of some used SSR Type-C 16x8 wheels a while ago, which were ideal for what I wanted. Problem is the same day I purchased these SSR decided to discontinue their type-c range! I spent an age searching for a pair of 17x9.5 to 17x10.5 for the rear but failed! (If anyone knows of some wide 17's SSR wheels for sale please let me know!!) Pic of the fronts.. 











So I had to find some alternatives. Liked the BBS RS look so the search was on to get a set.. Struggled to find the right sizes with low offsets to fit to the Elise.... There's a surprise! Couldn't justify the huge money to buy a set only to then rip them apart and buy new inner/outer dishes, refurb etc.. So a mate told me about the reps.. I really wasn't interested at first, it was the real thing or nothing but after seeing a set i was converted.. (well im going to see how i get on!) Was impressed as they were seriously realistic and actually seemed 'strong' enough to potentially work on road and track. So spoke to Matt at Stanced UK (recommend him btw, very helpful, for UK based peeps) and a set were purchased at a fraction of the cost. 17x8.5 front and 17x10 rear! Mock up tyres are 225 front, 275 rear. 










First job was to dry fit the S2 wishbones and uprights then fit the vx220 hubs. 










Some timber supports used to represent a low ride height. 










Wheels temporary fitted without discs or adapters. 




























Then trial fitted the Exige (wide) body. Needs a lot of finishing to get it where I want it. I've got plans for the rear, which I don't like massively as it stands... 





























Massive amount to do but it's progress none the less. Hoping to order a few engine goodies soon - suppliers be ready! :laugh:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool stuff! Very solid progress so far!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

*2.5 Turbo Lotus Exige S1 BUILD!*

Project Update. 

2.5 update - 

First up, a box of engine parts arrived on Friday. Was very chuffed indeed.  Massive thanks to Issam @ INA Engineering for sorting me out! I can't recommend him enough :thumbup: I've got one of their awesome cnc oil filter / oil cooler ali adapters with built in check valves.. great piece of engineering!! Then some bottom end bits including some Mahle 83mm pistons, DM Forged rods, Calico bearings.... I'm hoping to get the engine dry built first before re-building the motor so I ordered the essential Tial BOV/44mm wastegate and 2.5 exhaust manifold flange so I can start fabricating. 

Bad quality pic... 










Body update - 

Decided to make a start improving the front (wide) s1 Exige clam. I think it was put together with Motorsport in mind and therefore all the recesses have been removed etc. The clam has been widened down the centre. Roughly 40-45mm. Therefore the bonnet has been widened as well, which doesnt look right in my book. the whole thing didnt fit very well plus I prefer the look of the old bonnet. So I went at it with a grinder! 

Wide clam with wide bonnet - 










Took my old Elise clam and use it as a donor for its bonnet, surround, windscreen edge and door shuts. 

First up was to re-fit the s1 Elise clam. Then cut around the bonnet, roughly 50mm from the return - 



















Then I cut the wide clam close to the bonnet return and lay it over the Elise version - 










Marked and cut then re-fit- 










Made some metal stays and screwed them to hold everything in the right place - 










Next up I cut the Elise wheel returns and fit them to the Exige clam. These are bigger than the OEM Exige clams but thought I'd give it a go.. Can always amend them to look factory - 










Thought at this point it would be neat to try and lower the look of the clam by dropping the wheel return down about 25mm then back filling. Again if it doesn't work then I can re-do - 










Next I needed to sort the side returns. Wanted to try and match the normal Exige clam but because of the extra width the door would hit, so tried a straight return using the original elise door returns in the design. Think it will look ok and the doors clear fine - 



















Then it was time to backfill the adjustments with some glassfibre - 










Finally I had time to remove the stays, grind and a quick rough sand then refit the clam - 



















Long day.. Still plenty to do. Might use this modified clam or take a mould and do it properly. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good dude keep it up!


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

We have progress! 


Finally after 18 soul destroying months of endless searching online I finally found some matching SSR Type C rears, in the right PCD, size and offset!! 

I did have to buy a full set (4 wheels) and they came all the way from Australia but well worth it. So I now have 16x8 ET30/35 fronts and 17x10.5 ET15 rears (the adapters drop the offsets to ET10/15 front and ET-15 rear). Should work really well with the wide bodywork. At the moment I’m looking to run the following R888 sizes, fronts 225x45x16 and rears 315x35x17. A little saving is required for the tyres, I nearly fell off my seat when I saw the cost of them! :banghead:

Will be going for a different finish but quick test fit to see how they looked =





























Stage 3 BFI mounts = 




















Then exhaust mani fabrication. (Will make a support for the turbo off the head) =




























More to follow soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:what::what:

I am anxious to watch this project. :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Gobsmacked


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I need one of these in my life...


----------



## logoris (Jun 8, 2012)

what kind of ecu are you going to run? a stand alone? i have been considering doing a swap like this into another car.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

biggerbigben said:


> ...
> 
> Stage 3 BFI mounts =
> 
> ...


I like where this is going!


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool build!! Should be a riot when finished


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice work. Should be a riot. 

Hank


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

logoris said:


> what kind of ecu are you going to run? a stand alone? i have been considering doing a swap like this into another car.


Yeah stand alone for sure! Undecided what I'm doing yet.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Cheers for the comments guys. I can't wait to drive it!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow awesome build so far. :thumbup:


----------

